# My DVR is Haunted



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

DirecTV Plus DVR Model R15

Every week, even though I don't have a prioritizer set for it, it will schedule a recording for _Survivor_ on CBS on Thursday at 8 P.M. As soon as the episode title information is added to the guide, that recording will disappear from the list of scheduled programs.

(Note: In searching for info about this, I came across a number of threads on other sites from people saying that their recordings of _Survivor_ were canceled or that it simply would not allow them to make a recording. That doesn't seem to be what's happening here, however.)

I guess it's not a big deal, but I was wondering if anyone else had ever seen anything like this.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you any sort of "Wishlist" or "Keyword" auto-recordings that might include Survivor in the title or keyword?


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

No. I checked carefully, but I couldn't find anything like that and those aren't features that I normally use anyway. Wouldn't those show up in the prioritizer if I did, though?


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you have anything else scheduled to record at that time? Maybe its supposed to be recording something else but its picking up Survivor as the guide may not be updated correctly? Just a thought.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Nope, there's nothing else that I watch or record at that time.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

This may or may not help. Just got this as a "known issue" with a "fix".



> R15-100,300, 500 IRD's - Recording Issues The DVR may record programs at the wrong time,
> record programs that are not scheduled to record, or start recording immediately rather than a
> selected program's time. What to do: Have customer go to Menu > Manage Recordings > Rec.
> Defaults > Set defaults.


Seems like there should be more steps, but thats all thats listed. Give it a try and see what happens this Thursday.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It wasn't stated, but I'd try a restart first before anything else more extreme.


----------

